# Need help! Air stones vs Micro-Pore Air Diffuser



## Badger (Aug 17, 2007)

Can anybody help? I am currently setting up a new bubbler setup and was going to purchase airstones for the setup when I say the micro-pore air diffusers. Does anyone no the difference in these? Is one better than the other? I would really appreciate any input you guys have. Thanks


----------



## th3bigbad (Aug 17, 2007)

do you mean an air curtain? air curtains work like air stones but they are make of plastic and dont stop up like the stones do.


----------



## Badger (Aug 17, 2007)

Yeah I believe so It was made from plastic. Are these better than airstones


----------



## th3bigbad (Aug 17, 2007)

IMHO they are way better. i used air stones when i first started hydro and it took about 2 months for the air stones to stop up. i cleaned them by blowing them out with 120PSI airtank. ive been useing the curtains since then. and never had any probs out of them other than i had to tie a weight to them to hold them down in the res. they have some lil suckion cups, but the dont hold long at all.


----------

